# Tadpoles Molding



## Evan (Mar 4, 2004)

New to eggs. My Santa Isabel have been laying eggs as of late. 

The eggs are laid on leaves and all have been developing into tadpoles. The parents have left them on the leaves until the tadpoles eventually just start to mold, still inside their egg casing.

I was hoping that the parents would transfer them to the stream/pond that is set up, but that is not the case. I have tried transferring the tadpole to the pond myself, but they seem to stay trapped inside the egg casing and can't break out. 

Any ideas? I'd rather deposit them in the pond and let them grow up there. It is like a tadpole tea. It has algae and decaying leaves.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I would look at the nutrition of the parents. What are you using to supplement and how frequently? What are you feeding and how often? Are these relatively new parents?

It sounds like the tads are not developing properly rather than that they are unable to break free. The parents may be sensing that they are not healthy and abandoning them. They would wait until the tads hatch before moving them, regardless. 

Mark


----------



## Evan (Mar 4, 2004)

I acquired them from another frogger. When I picked up the tank and frogs, I believe there was a pair in the tank. The guy then gave us 4 more frogs to go along with the two already in the tank. 

The pond had one large tadpole that has since morphed out. At this point, I don't know exactly who is breeding but we have had several males call. 

I feed every 2-3 days and dust with dendrocare. 

Leave the eggs and if the tadpoles don't break out on their own, they aren't strong enough to survive anyhow?


----------



## Evan (Mar 4, 2004)

I just read the post a few down from mine. Everyone had some good points. Pumilio and Ed were on it. 

Thanks


----------

